# Is There An Extended/Time Release Supplement Of Phenylethylamine



## LEO123 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi, 
*Phenylethylamine has many mental health benefits, including anti-Social Anxiety effects but it goes away quickly. Is there a extended/time release supplement of Phenylethylamine? Thanks*


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

No, you can make one yourself but if that fails you are dead. PEA is rubbish to use therapeutically, get a real stim.


----------

